# 29876,29877,29874 denied



## coders_rock! (Jun 2, 2011)

29881(RT) - paid
29874(RT/59) - denied
29876(RT/59) - denied
29877(RT/59) - denied

CCI edit states that 29874 & 29877 are bundled to 29876 and no modifier is allowed to bypass for reimbursement.

29876 was performed on the medial & lateral compartments of the knee. Is this payable?

Can G0289 be used in place of 29874 & 29877?

I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## kware867 (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like you can uses G0289 for both 29877 and 29874 if done in different compartments form the 29881. Here is the link:

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Article/Coding-Knee-Arthroscopies-Can-Be-Tricky.aspx

Here is some more information regarding the synovectomy issue...I run into this all of the time!! I hope this helps

http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/apr05/code.asp


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 2, 2011)

ware025 said:


> It looks like you can uses G0289 for both 29877 and 29874 if done in different compartments form the 29881. Here is the link:
> 
> http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Article/Coding-Knee-Arthroscopies-Can-Be-Tricky.aspx
> 
> ...



You are awesome, thank you!


----------

